

Unchanging bacteria revisited: dreadful science reporting in the Washington Post - tokenadult
https://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2015/02/07/unchanging-bacteria-revisited-dreadful-science-reporting-in-the-washington-post/

======
SixSigma
Evolutionary theory is sorely misunderstood.

